# If You Had The Cash What Would You Buy Right Now?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would buy a King Tone Duellist pedal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

One of these







and one of these







and probably one of these.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A couple of hundred acres of bush, trout stream/pond, and build a home/shop/studio of my own design.

Or maybe I'd just take the bride out for dinner.

Either way.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Burny Vintage Lemon drop with vh-1's


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thinking in guitar terms I guess I would be happy with a D45.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> A couple of hundred acres of bush, trout stream/pond, and build a home/shop/studio of my own design.
> 
> Or maybe I'd just take the bride out for dinner.
> 
> Either way.


I'd buy some solitude as well. I live in a fairly rural area, but I have to have high speed internet access for my work. Going further North in this area, you only get even remotely usable high speed when you hit the next cities/towns. Actually living in more seclusion hasn't been doable as long as I do this line of work (and I actually enjoy my work). So I'd be buying some type of cottage or some land to stick a cabin on.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Soap that you can see through.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> probably one of these


You haven't learned your lesson yet? That'll deplete your account. lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> I'd buy some solitude as well. I live in a fairly rural area, but I have to have high speed internet access for my work. Going further North in this area, you only get even remotely usable high speed when you hit the next cities/towns. Actually living in more seclusion hasn't been doable as long as I do this line of work (and I actually enjoy my work). So I'd be buying some type of cottage or some land to stick a cabin on.


You could buy your own fibre cable, or pay for high speed satellite service.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd buy a building in an interesting part of town and turn it into a bar/studio with jam space for musicians of all kinds. I'd run a program to teach music to underprivileged persons (no, not just kids) and donate all profits to protecting and sheltering pets. Don't care about nice cars anymore or traveling.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> One of these
> and probably one of these.


You might be able to buy her but you'd never afford to keep her


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ultimately, I think my studio would have to be big enough to house a pipe organ. Maybe a converted church or barn.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Everything in this video.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> You could buy your own fibre cable, or pay for high speed satellite service.


I thought about that. I was kind of thinking the land with a cabin option separate from here would prevent me from becoming a total hermit for at least a few more years. I have definite hermit tendencies.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The next guitar on my list is an offset tele-style guitar. But I like @Mooh's idea too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Ultimately, I think my studio would have to be big enough to house a pipe organ. Maybe a converted church or barn.


There's a 1600 sq foot converted church for rent a bit North of me. The upper balcony was converted to a loft with a bed. The lower part a kitchen and open concept. I think it even has a usable basement. All the original stain glass etc. It looks amazing. Such a cool idea.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> You haven't learned your lesson yet? That'll deplete your account. lol


His third choice would end up getting the first two in a settlement anyway


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Seriously, I'd get a white LP and a white SG. I love fancy tops but white always shows so well on stage. The first time I saw Fludd the guitarist (Brian Piling?) had a white LP Custom and it just looked so Rock n' Roll. Guess that stuck with me too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/21505585/76-nelson-st-w-new-tecumseth-alliston

Got a link? I'm curious.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If I had unlimited resources I'd pay off every family members mortgages and each of my and my fiances kids a new house and vehicle.

Realistically, I'd buy a 1964 and a 1967 Fender Strat and amp. One for each birth year of myself and my fiance. Still a very expensive extravagance, but more realistic than my first, and far more "selfish".


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> You might be able to buy her but you'd never afford to keep her


Who said anything about keeping her? Anyway, it would be more like a short term rental than an outright buy......of course given the bike and the truck she might just stick around for a while of her own, sweet will.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I'd buy a building in an interesting part of town and turn it into a bar/studio with jam space for musicians of all kinds. I'd run a program to teach music to underprivileged persons (no, not just kids) and donate all profits to protecting and sheltering pets. Don't care about nice cars anymore or traveling.


I've thought about buying a bar/hotel/campground and setting it up for riders. I'd call it Home. Before moving out here I was looking at places in Coalmont and Beaverdale. Thought about Spences Bridge too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> His third choice would end up getting the first two in a settlement anyway


Nah, she'd give me a heart attack and inherit them if I did more than rent her but what a way to go. Out with a bang.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> One of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already got an old Ford, and a young model. I can't say I'd recommend either


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> You might be able to buy her but you'd never afford to keep her


and it would be like pushing a car uphill with a rope.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> His third choice would end up getting the first two in a settlement anyway


Especially with his track record...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I've already got an old Ford, and a young model. I can't say I'd recommend either


Nothing wrong with old Fords or young models. The thing with models is the age difference between you and her. Trucks, if they are pre 1959, the make doesn't matter much.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

One of them electro bendy beds and a mattress like the astronauts sleep on


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

lets see ... i remember what to do with the first 2 
the last item stirs some memories , but it might take me a while to remember why .

definitely buy some newer vehicles , move further from town and buy MORE land , build a new house
then start the GAS all over again.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> Especially with his track record...


Depending on the money situation (at least money that can be seen) a girl like that doesn't stick around too long with a guy my age. She leaves when the money is gone. I would be hoping on that, I couldn't see staying/living/stuck with the same person for another 15+ years. 


Milkman said:


> and it would be like pushing a car uphill with a rope.


I might not be able to stir the pudding as much but I could always lick the bowl. And on occasion, when needed, you could always 'starch' the rope.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> https://www.realtor.ca/real-estate/21505585/76-nelson-st-w-new-tecumseth-alliston
> 
> Got a link? I'm curious.


We're you asking me @Mooh ? Post wasn't quoted.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Nothing wrong with old Fords or young models. The thing with models is the age difference between you and her. Trucks, if they are pre 1959, the make doesn't matter much.


At this point, I've stopped arguing over brand superiority for any trucks pre-1988.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> At this point, I've stopped arguing over brand superiority for any trucks pre-1988.


As far as models go, I had mine in '72.....shortest of my marriages. That house was the one that sold for the most money.....she did well out of that.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

A nice, yet modest cottage up north to live in year round, preferably waterfront.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I'd go with a medium/fast flowing river front to hook up a water wheel to generate electricity.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Soap that you can see through.


They make that already. Pear's. Mind you, I suppose the definition of "see-through" varies. You couldn't read a newspaper through it, but you could see someone coming.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If you dropped it.........what then?? You can't see it because you are looking at the tub.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I would build a secured log shack as a music studio...
and add a La Patrie Concert Cw to my herd.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> They make that already


I used that in reference to a WKRP episode in which Dr Fever wins a lottery(?) and buys trivial items.
Including 'soap that you could see through'.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Depending on the money situation (at least money that can be seen) a girl like that doesn't stick around too long with a guy my age. She leaves when the money is gone. I would be hoping on that, I couldn't see staying/living/stuck with the same person for another 15+ years.


Oops, my mistake. I thought it was the spectacular view that you wanted - I didn't see the girl


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Oops, my mistake. I thought it was the spectacular view that you wanted - I didn't see the girl


I prefer this view myself....I know it well. The view spot is about a 45 minute walk above my younger brother's place.....A nice hike with a vertical climb of around 250' or so thru the bush. There is a trail you can ride but not in a Servi-car. 








That's Kal Lake in the background.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I prefer this view myself....I know it well. The view spot is about a 45 minute walk above my younger brother's place.....A nice hike with a vertical climb of around 250' or so thru the bush. There is a trail you can ride but not in a Servi-car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missing something .................. can you photoshop in a girl in a bikini please?


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I was thinking of a g00d sixpack until I started reading some of the replies! I need to up my game!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> We're you asking me @Mooh ? Post wasn't quoted.


Yes, sorry, meant to quote you.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nahh it's a 2 seater .


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> nahh it's a 2 seater .


Looks like a John Players Special Batmobile


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

A Koa Taylor.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pave my driveway with golden Klons.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Yes, sorry, meant to quote you.


It's on Facebook marketplace, rentals, and in the mount forest area (if it's even still up). I'll see if I can find it, but I don't keep Facebook on my phone and that's all I have right now.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would live in a high-end resort in a swank pad, mortgage free, and probably sleep with random neighbours.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> I would live in a high-end resort in a swank pad, mortgage free, and probably sleep with random neighbours.


You should probably go for the low end resort for the sleeping with neighbors part.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

player99 said:


> You should probably go for the low end resort for the sleeping with neighbors part.


I have the kavorka. Doesn't matter where i go.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Adcandour said:


> I have the kavorka. Doesn't matter where i go.


Go baby go.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I used that in reference to a WKRP episode in which Dr Fever wins a lottery(?) and buys trivial items.
> Including 'soap that you could see through'.


Ah. Well that puts a different spin. I bow to your sitcom trivia knowledge.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Ah. Well that puts a different spin. I bow to your sitcom trivia knowledge.


Unfortunately, I couldn't find a clip or a pic of that scene. Only this from that episode ..


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

A Ferrari Portofino is what I’d get along with every Boucher guitar model.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

A shrubbery


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a house
I would buy you a house
And if I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
I'd buy you furniture for your house
Maybe a nice chesterfield or an ottoman
And if I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a K-Car
A nice reliant automobile
And if I had a million dollars, I'd buy your love
If I had a million dollars
I'd build a tree-fort in our yard
If I had a million dollars you could help
It wouldn't be that hard
If I had a million dollars
Maybe we could put a little tiny fridge
In there somewhere
We could just go up there and hang out
Like open the fridge and stuff
And there'd all be foods laid out for us
Like little pre-wrapped sausages and things
They have pre-wrapped sausages
But they don't have pre-wrapped bacon
Well, can you blame them?
Yeah
If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a fur a coat
But not a real fur coat, that? s cruel
And if I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you an exotic pet
Yep, like a llama or an emu
And if I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you John Merrick's remains
All them crazy elephant bones
And if I had a million dollars I'd buy your love
If I had a million dollars
We wouldn't have to walk to the store
If I had a million dollars
We'd take a Limousine? cause it costs more
If I had a million dollars
We wouldn't have to eat Kraft dinner
But we would eat Kraft dinner
Of course we would, we'd just eat more
And buy really expensive ketchups with it
That's right, all the fanciest Dijon ketchups
If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a green dress
But not a real green dress, that? s cruel
And if I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you some art
A Picasso or a Garfunkel
If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
Well, I'd buy you a monkey
Haven't you always wanted a monkey?
If I had a million dollars I'd buy your love
If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
If I had a million dollars
I'd be rich


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

A two bedroom rancher with a minimal upkeep yard and a two room heated outbuilding with a soundproof music studio on one side and a sewing/craft room for my wife on the other side. The spare bedroom is for grandkids only.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Long term financial stability. Property. Pay off my car. Drop off a few grand at various tattoo shops and book in. Guitar is low on the list, go figure.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Brookfield Renewable Partners, Brookfield Infrastructure Partners and Lightspeed.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Buy an island.
Somewhere in the sun.
Hide from the natives.
Live only on rum.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Missing something .................. can you photoshop in a girl in a bikini please?


I don't photoshop and the girls in bikinis are at the beaches right in front. The ones without bikinis are at the nude beaches on the point, at White Rock and on the far side of the lake.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> A shrubbery


Ni! Ni! Ni!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guitarwise-a National Reso (Not sure which one) and/or a Gibson Keb' Mo'
A hughes & Kettner amp of some sort.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

mike_oxbig said:


> A shrubbery


two tiered ?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Ni! Ni! Ni!


They changed it to 'Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptang Zoo Boing!'


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Pay for my daughter's university tuition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> They changed it to 'Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptang Zoo Boing!'


After they asked for a shrubbery.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> After they asked for a shrubbery.


And then demanding _another_ shrubbery, after the name change, to be placed next to but slightly higher than the first; and then Arthur "must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest—with a herring!"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

are you guys acting out an SNL skit from back when it was funny?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Who said anything about keeping her? Anyway, it would be more like a short term rental than an outright buy......of course given the bike and the truck she might just stick around for a while of her own, sweet will.


You do realise that there are some women who read these forums, right? I'll say it right here and now. Your womanizing BS is getting old.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> You do realise that there are some women who read these forums, right? I'll say it right here and now. Your womanizing BS is getting old.


And more than likely at least partially bull. Been everywhere, seen and done everything.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Slow down boys, he’s gonna report you for not giving him the respect he has earned and ...,hurting his feelings


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nah, he's tougher than that.
I'm anticipating a zinger of a comeback. lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Nah, he's tougher than that.
> I'm anticipating a zinger of a comeback. lol


Of coarse, we all are


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

white knight male feminists are soo original. you folks might want to just live your life and let someone else enjoy theirs. being offended on someone else's behalf (especially when discussing the most privileged and protected group of people in the history of humanity) is worthless .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Nah, he's tougher than that.
> I'm anticipating a zinger of a comeback. lol


Nah, it's thursday.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> white knight male feminists are soo original. you folks might want to just live your life and let someone else enjoy theirs. being offended on someone else's behalf (especially when discussing the most privileged and protected group of people in the history of humanity) is worthless .


Didn't know that was the term for people who are considerate and respect women in general. Good to know I guess lol.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think I would buy anything. I am not rich and not poor. I have a wonderful wife, lots of great friends and family, a comfortable home, a newer vehicle. If I had a bunch of money given to me there are lots of people I know that could use some help. That's likely what I would spend it on and would give me the greatest pleasure.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> You do realise that there are some women who read these forums, right? I'll say it right here and now. Your womanizing BS is getting old.


You mean some of the guys on here are actually girls? Do tell. And if my "womanizing" means some of the pictures I post then there are other's in the same boat. You can hit ignore or lodge a complaint or not read these when your sig other is looking over your shoulder. 


JBFairthorne said:


> And more than likely at least partially bull. Been everywhere, seen and done everything.


Western and Northern Canada, the western and eastern states and some mexico so not everywhere. Saw a dog and pony show in Tijuana years back but I've never held a suit and tie job so I haven't done everything. Don't want to either.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


>


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


>


Upright and true Dudley goes for second base while Nell keeps on stroking Horse and Snidley looks on.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Meaning of womanizing in English*


womanizing
noun [ U ]
(UK usually womanising) uk

/ˈwʊm.ə.naɪ.zɪŋ/ us

/ˈwʊm.ə.naɪ.zɪŋ/
behaviour in which a man often has temporary sexual relationships with women or tries to get women to have sex with him:
Both his first and second wives divorced him on account of his womanizing
True.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 293246






Mocha-choca-lata ya-ya.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> You mean some of the guys on here are actually girls?


Simply referring to members and others on the site that are female.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

For Sale , Trade or Wanted


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Simply referring to members and others on the site that are female.


I think Lola can look after herself


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sadly the comebacks haven’t been the zingers I was hoping for


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Simply referring to members and others on the site that are female.


There doesn't seem to be a lot of "members and others" here except for occasionally one. Those that are could object to being called an"other". Anyway, in all the posts like mine posted by me and others.....male and female......I have yet to see a woman saying, "I don't like that". For anyone's posts.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> sadly the comebacks haven’t been the zingers I was hoping for


Thought that was your job.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

allthumbs56 said:


> I think Lola can look after herself


She can. It's too bad that one of a very few members here who took the time and effort to actually learn about and how to play the instrument this site is supposedly about has pretty much disappeared.

Wonder why that is? This isn't about her though. But you know that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Thought that was your job.


I can’t be everyone’s white knight


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> I can’t be everyone’s white knight


Don't worry. I've got your back Vadsy.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> She can. It's too bad that *one of a very few members here who took the time and effort to actually learn about and how to play the instrument* this site is supposedly about has pretty much disappeared.
> 
> Wonder why that is? This isn't about her though. But you know that.


That's a heck of a statement to make


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think I would buy anything. I am not rich and not poor. I have a wonderful wife, lots of great friends and family, a comfortable home, a newer vehicle. If I had a bunch of money given to me there are lots of people I know that could use some help. That's likely what I would spend it on and would give me the greatest pleasure.


Since your buying I'd like one of these and if you could pick up the monthly tab for fuel that'd be good too.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

allthumbs56 said:


> That's a heck of a statement to make


Yeah. Shouldn't have said very few. You get the jist. Just replace "very" with "a". And please don't make it into something that it's not. Unless you really want to.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I would buy world peace.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Wardo said:


> Since your buying I'd like one of these and if you could pick up the monthly tab for fuel that'd be good too.


oh man, sorry about your penis. it’s okay, a lot of people have small ones.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> oh man, sorry about your penis. it’s okay, a lot of people have small ones.


I'd like a new trailer too ..lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> I would buy world peace.


Nice thought. If only it could be done with just money.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> That's a heck of a statement to make


Yeah, seems from this "one of a very few members here who took the time and effort to actually learn about and how to play the instrument" most here are just stumbling around.....even the guys who've been doing this professionally for years. BTW Lola is still here, just has gone thru a few problems and is now posting a lot of great car stuff.
@steady.....remember this?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

You're a class act electraglide


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, she hasn't weighed in on it this time. maybe she will, maybe she won't. i got to know her pretty good while i was up that way. we jammed together lots of times. she has the nicest sg i ever played i met her son, her and hubby did a great job. i used to see her down at the rehearsal factory with her band every 2 weeks for way over a year. a whole group of us would hang out and smoke outside when on breaks, chat in the hallways. etc.
i doubt anything here causes her any concern, because she's not so shy that she wouldn't speak her mind.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah. Shouldn't have said very few. You get the jist. Just replace "very" with "a". And please don't make it into something that it's not. Unless you really want to.


Nah - it's cool. If I wanted an argument I'd stay home.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've mentioned this around here before. If I had to do my guitar thing again from the start I'd buy every 1958, my birth year, guitar I could find. In the early '70s when I became interested, a '58 wasn't that big a deal. Where's that fucking time machine?

As someone mentioned earlier, charity is a big thing too.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

player99 said:


> [/Q
> UOTE]
> 
> Serious?????


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I though a contrast would be good.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

player99 said:


> I though a contrast would be good.


as long as it's just for contrast. I was worried about you for a second there. 

Those had to be the most ill-handling car ever built. Specially after you dumped a 401 and a 4-speed into them. B#(*


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


>


Go ahead and laugh .................

https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/amc/gremlin/2350033.html

Price: $24,900 negotiable


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

A friend owned this back in the late 70's. Kept getting pulled over because of the wheels and it was loud.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> A friend owned this back in the late 70's. Kept getting pulled over because of the wheels and it was loud.
> 
> View attachment 293342


Looks like fun! I miss those days


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I would buy world peace.


In the ultimate oxymoron, you actually can't buy that, you have to fight for it. Go figure.

As to the question, it changes daily, if not hourly. I can look around and see people doing 'much better' than me and people doing 'much worse' than me, so I'm good where I'm at. I don't need it all, just my tiny little share of it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Specially after you dumped a 401 and a 4-speed into them


 yeah ... the stock 258 6 cyl would grenade without warning . 
shops would warn customers they would not rebuild then, nor would they guarantee any 258 they installed.

a friend had one , it "stopped" and he insisted on a stock replacement to keep the car original for his wife .... 
they did it for him , dropped it off the hoist , started it and it didn't make it out of the shop to the street.
he was "upset" but he had signed a waiver that warned him against it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> . ..., dropped it off the hoist , started it and it didn't make it out of the shop to the street.he was "upset" but he had signed a waiver that warned him against it.


30 seconds or 3o feet


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> In the ultimate oxymoron, you actually can't buy that, you have to fight for it. Go figure.
> 
> As to the question, it changes daily, if not hourly. I can look around and see people doing 'much better' than me and people doing 'much worse' than me, so I'm good where I'm at. I don't need it all, just my tiny little share of it.


 you get the whole world to burn a fatty, and there will be world peace. that. and we need these guys to put out their album


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> 30 seconds or 3o feet


30 feet would have made it out side the doors .
they then asked him "do you want to try again ?"

he left the car there and bought another vehicle for the wife ( and swore off AMC )


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> you get the whole world to burn a fatty, and there will be world peace. that. and we need these guys to put out their album


For about 10 minutes. And then old sativa/indica fight starts up, what's a better high, blah, blah, blah - and WW III breaks out. Nothing is for everyone. Except bacon. Oooops, probably not so much for Muslims, eh?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> you get the whole world to burn a fatty, and there will be world peace. that. and we need these guys to put out their album


We tried that in Maple Tree Square. Didn't go over too good with the powers that be. Among other things, not enough Chocolate Chip Cookies or Brownies.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> For about 10 minutes. And then old sativa/indica fight starts up, what's a better high, blah, blah, blah - and WW III breaks out. Nothing is for everyone. Except bacon. Oooops, probably not so much for Muslims, eh?



you cant trust anyone who doesn't like bacon anyhow


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> you cant trust anyone who doesn't like bacon anyhow


The irony is that bacon has preservatives that give you ass cancer. I eat it but only when I am at my folks house. They make a cold broccoli mayo salad and it has chunks of bacon in it. Apparently 2 servings of processed meats a month dramatically increase your odds of getting bowel cancer.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

player99 said:


> The irony is that bacon has preservatives that give you ass cancer. I eat it but only when I am at my folks house. They make a cold broccoli mayo salad and it has chunks of bacon in it. Apparently 2 servings of processed meats a month dramatically increase your odds of getting bowel cancer.



any of us who die of natural causes are either going out to some form of cancer, heart disease or infection. what difference does it make which one? dead is the same no matter how you get there. for me, i want to know that the road that led to my demise, was paved with bacon.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I noticed this 100,000 square foot house in Bel Aire just coming on the market. $500 million USD for those who might be interested.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> you cant trust anyone who doesn't like bacon anyhow


Make that Bacon from a pig and not the artificial chicken or turkey stuff.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> The irony is that bacon has preservatives that give you ass cancer. I eat it but only when I am at my folks house. They make a cold broccoli mayo salad and it has chunks of bacon in it. Apparently 2 servings of processed meats a month dramatically increase your odds of getting bowel cancer.


I'll take my chances. The preservatives can stand in line behind the Asbestos and Fiberglass.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Make that Bacon from a pig and not the artificial chicken or turkey stuff.



agree 100%


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I noticed this 100,000 square foot house in Bel Aire just coming on the market. $500 million USD for those who might be interested.


That's nice & all, but would you stop by & clean for me?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> I noticed this 100,000 square foot house in Bel Aire just coming on the market. $500 million USD for those who might be interested.


No place to land my chopper.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

player99 said:


> No place to land my chopper.


I know right. You’ll have to take one of the cars from your 30 car garage.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> I noticed this 100,000 square foot house in Bel Aire just coming on the market. $500 million USD for those who might be interested.


Have a look inside...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Have a look inside...


I presume the girl in the pool comes with the house.....for that amount of money she should. And I don't see a driving range on the top deck. I guess potato guns and the like are in order. Keep the neighbours on their toes. Looks like you could park a lot of bikes there so better make that a lot of potato guns.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Imagine buying it and not having any money for furniture or food... just living on the floor eating boiled rice...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Imagine buying it and not having any money for furniture or food... just living on the floor eating boiled rice...


I'm sure a couple of the statuettes and one or two of those fancy cars would keep you supplied with KD, Smokies and beer for a while.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

player99 said:


> Imagine buying it and not having any money for furniture or food... just living on the floor eating boiled rice...


Or having no money to pay the utility bills.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Or having money to pay the utility bills.


Taxes must hurt.


----------

